# Yarn and or Plants in the tank?!!



## Fishjunky (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok I was in the petstore today getting food for my Reptiles (rabbits for snake and rats for monitors) While I was waiting I was listening to a guy who says his RBP's are spawning like mad. He said that he was on the internet and someone had suggested that he put clumps of black yarn and or plastic plants all through the tank and the P's will start spawning if you keep the temp up?! He then went on to explain the conditions that P's spawn under is lush with aquatic plants. He said once they have this it seems the male starts assemblying a nest almost right away! 
So should I call fowl on this one or give it a shot? has anyone heard of this sort of thing? I'm a bit of a veterian at the fish game. I would think I would have heard this before! So what do you guys think?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> So should I call fowl


Thats a bird, I think you meant foul. lol

No, P's don't need all that to breed. Many breeders use tanks with gravel only. High temps are good, and lots of water changes.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

never heard a such thing like this, but you can give it a try. It won't hurt.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Breeding Forum*_


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

doesnt hurt to try but i have NEVER heard of anything like that....








but good luck try something at least


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

It might hurt if they eat all that crap and die.IMO its bogus info.


----------

